# How to change my user name



## Kinell (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi

Is it possible to change my user name without changing any other details. I don't want to re-register under a new name. I have been on Profile but the user name window is not active.

Regards


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You can't change it.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Email a really really nice note to Jae.....:wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Email a really really nice note to Jae.....:wink:


He is VERY busy mind, so don't expect a reply very soon.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Email a really really nice note to Jae.....:wink:
> ...


EXACTLY. That is why I said you can't. :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > omen666 said:
> ...


You can though, it will just take a bit of time.


----------



## Kinell (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi

Would anyone mind if I re-registered with a different user name?. Not happy about dual ID though.

Regards


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kinell said:


> Hi
> 
> Would anyone mind if I re-registered with a different user name?. Not happy about dual ID though.
> 
> Regards


No problem.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Kinell said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


LOL, well if Vlastan says it's ok, then feel free! Dear oh dear! :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Kinell said:
> ...


Of course it is OK. I have more than one myself for so long but I hardly ever use the other one. :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Thought they had been unusually quiet - LOL

Kinell - just don't forget to tell us who you are now


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


You don't think we don't know that? What you don't see is the little 'ip' buttons we see next to the 'quote' button on EVERY post somebody makes. :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OK then, if you think you know what my other username is, tell us all...because I know that you don't have a clue. :lol:

The IP address is dynamically allocated by your provider so it keeps changing all the time. Very few people have static IP address and I am not one of them. And I bet with you that as I am with BT you will find hundrends of people with similar IP addresses in this forum. :-*


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

You're on DSL... are you sure you get different IP addresses each time????? most ISP's don't bother.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I only had DSL for the last two months and before I had ISDN.

It all depends how many IP addresses they have in their pool and when I restart my router at home. Also it depends how busy the LE is at the time and how many users are connected. I am sure that I have seen different IP addresses before.

Also a lot of times I am posting from my office network so the IP is totally different.

I have even posted over GPRS with my XDA and over on WiFi spots, so the little IP icon that you see is as good as useless and should only be used as an indication.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> so the little IP icon that you see is as good as useless and should only be used as an indication.


Nick

The IP icon is a button that takes us into an IP admin screen which lists EVERY ip you have posted from and also which users have posted from the IP number!

You think you know it all Nick, but unfortunately in this case you are completely wrong and know even less than you think you do, which is saying something!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Show me then...I am so curious!! You must have a few thousand different IP numbers under my name then as I have posted almost 15k times.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Show me then...I am so curious!! You must have a few thousand different IP numbers under my name then as I have posted almost 15k times.


Why you insist on going on and on about things Nick i will never know, but here you go, here is your evidence. I took this sample from a post you made in off topic. As you can see it lists the users that have posted from the specific IP and also gives a list of ALL the IP's you have poated from with links to the complete details of each IP (inlding which users use it).

You are corerct in saying there are lots of IP's you have posted from, which is demonstarted by the size of the scroll bar on the broswer window, but trust me mate, it's not difficult to tie up IP's to users.

For your protection i have blurred out the majority of the IP addresses.

Now hopefully you will be quiet about something you know NOTHING about!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OK so you have a huge list of IP numbers under my username. So if you track all of them you should be able to locate someone. But do you have a search tool to allow you to do this or do you have to do it manualy?

I knew you could check IP addresses as Kevin found who was the personality behind Sebastian.

There is also a posibility that one of the IP addresses I have used is also shared by another user at another instance. Although, I wouldn't expect this to be a common occurance.

I have one more test for you Vek. Do you think you can try and find my other secret username? How long would such a search take? Of course you don't have to do it if you are busy...but it would be fun.


----------

